# My tribute



## Rivnut (May 25, 2014)

I traded an old stereo receiver for this bike.  It didn't have the correct wheels or handlebars so I decided to make a tribute bike out of it.  It started as a '36 Elgin Oriole.  Rode it on a bike pub crawl a couple of weeks ago and received a lot of compliments on it.  I intend on riding it around on Memorial Day.  The unit designation is from the unit I was with when I retired from the Army in 2003.  I've since added some OD handlebar grips.  First attempt at recovering a seat -I'll keep practicing.


----------



## rollfaster (May 25, 2014)

*Nice job...*

On your military tribute elgin.


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 26, 2014)

*Military bike*

Looks good to me too. Thank you for your service and enjoy the day.


----------

